
Show HN: Manage remote working IP whitelist in AWS - scanr
https://github.com/jamiemccrindle/aws-access
======
scanr
Author here. This is a pretty simple script and I suspect there may be smarter
ways to do this but it's been useful for me and others, so thought I'd share
it.

~~~
taf2
thanks this looks really useful... what are your thoughts on continuations?

~~~
scanr
haha, you're the first person to ask! I once wrote a BPM / Workflow engine
using serializable continuations and it worked quite well. I've since been
surprised that they don't seemed to be taken off.

